# Sunfish Creek (Pike County)



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Does anyone fish Sunfish Creek in Pike County for Muskie. I know a guy who lives on the creek and has caught some monsters. He offered to take me, but I have never taken him up on his offer.


----------

